# A day at the park (lots of pics)



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We decided to get together with a bunch of relatives, cook a BBQ, and spend the day at the park. Aspen loved it...



























*It looks likes he's chewing on something but he's not. Just talking to me while I take his picture...*





















*He was growling and snapping at the air wanting to get to some of the park squirrels, so I had to scare them away because he was really getting upset...* 





















*Cute Aspen booty...*





















*This is a terrible shot, but my favorite. I only got the beginning of it but he jumped about 10 feet in the air! He was excited to see the doggie...* 










*Aspen had a friend that always looked over him...*


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Aspen is always so handsome. ANd he looks cute with his little ducky.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome pictures he is so handsome! looksl ike he had a lot of fun he was just wanting a little lunch squirel! :lol:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the photos. Aspen is so handsome, and it looks like he enjoyed his day.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like it was a great day! I love the pics. of Aspen laying on the blanket with his ducky....he looks so content and very happy. Great pic. of the little blue bird! Thanks for sharing......


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a nice fun day... great pics! Aspen is soooo handsome!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like a great day at the park!! Aspen is very handsome, thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are great! Looks like Apsen really enjoyed being at the park.


----------

